# How much have you hauled in your Cruze?



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Three complete sheets of plywood today!










I went needing two sheets, with four pieces cut from them for boat seats. Of course I'm going to keep all the scrap, so I had that too. Then, the cart nearby that I ended up using had been sitting there and must have had someone's scrap piece left on it. The guy who did the cuts for me, the head of the lumber department, told me I could take that as well as another scrap piece of beautiful oak left near the saw.

It all fit except the oak, which I knew wouldn't, so he cut it in half for me. 

The scrap piece from the cart ended up being quite long, so I had the seat really far forward. Serious hugging, granny style, going on there. That piece (with the brown spot in pic), plus the two oak scraps (on right side of cart) no doubt add up to another full sheet or more.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

In and out without a single scratch too!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That is impressive; I didn't know that would fit.

I hauled a mattress ON mine. On a super windy day, too. I was actually pretty impressed that the car handled the heavy thing so well - I could barely lift it, and I was sure it'd blow my car around on the road. Nope. Very little wind noise, either.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, I went to get the bed frame in the Camry (because it's longer), but was pissed off to find the trunk opening is retarded. There's SO MUCH wasted room at the top.










The Cruze's pass-through is HUGE (really impressive what it can haul in that trunk - it's bigger than my S70's was), but the longest box would have been coming up into the front.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The Cruze's pass-through is HUGE (really impressive what it can haul in that trunk - it's bigger than my S70's was), but the longest box would have been coming up into the front.


That plywood scrap with the dark spot is almost exactly the width of the pass through opening, within 1/4"!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> That is impressive; I didn't know that would fit.
> 
> I hauled a mattress ON mine. On a super windy day, too. I was actually pretty impressed that the car handled the heavy thing so well - I could barely lift it, and I was sure it'd blow my car around on the road. Nope. Very little wind noise, either.


You went full ghetto with that one...

Dont have pictures but i completely filled up the trunk and back seat with supplies for work before i got my work van


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Biggest load I've hauled is just people: me (220), friend (180), friend's wife (130), wife's friend (150). Everyone was very happy with the room and ride.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i can barely get myself down the road without a problem, to scared to hual anything


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

coinneach said:


> Biggest load I've hauled is just people: me (220), friend (180), friend's wife (130), wife's friend (150). Everyone was very happy with the room and ride.


You haven't tried to fit people over 5'5" in the back then


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Once, I had the trunk completely loaded up with roughly 80-100lbs of luggage, and 4 people in my car including me (~320, ~350, ~220, and me 125). All in all my car didn't like the extra weight, and had a noticeable lag on acceleration, nothing crazy, but noticeable. After all I had over 1,000 lbs of weight in my LS.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

No pics sadly but I've fit 2 king size comforters 4 pillows 2 large suit cases one full hockey bag 2 backpacks and 10 small packing boxes in that thing.. no vision out the sides so passenger had to shoulder check my rights but we made it along just fine. Amazed at the space. Barely noticed it either... smooth as butter.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I am actually shocked how much stuff you can fit in this car. Last summer I had all my camping gear in the trunk for months, no reason to remove it if there was still more than enough room for my weekly shopping too. Since I do so much highway driving in the summer I never saw any difference with or without all that added weight, my 6 month summer average was 37.9MPG. 

I have a 48qt cooler which had to ride in my back seat in my old cavalier, doesn't even take up a 3rd of the cruze trunk.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea I know... it's nuts... and I figured all that weight and excessive speed would kill my mileage. Ontario - BC via the US was supposed to cost $344ish assuming I got EPA ratings.... we spent $401 total with a FULL car at 150-180km/h


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

3 full sheets of 3/4" MDF, 2 full sheets of 1/2" MDF (all cut into thirds), and 80 pounds of salt.

I've carried more weight than that before though, just not from building materials. When I had family in town, I carried around ~850 pounds of people including myself and a trunk completely packed with luggage...in 90-105 degree weather with A/C on max. 

Anyone who thinks the Cruze is low on power should try that in various competitors' cars and report back with their experience.


----------



## gottaride68 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a roof rack, and a hitch installed on Shiver. I've hauled my little trailer with 4 dirtbikes, along with 4 mtn bikes on the roof. 4 bags of riding gear, and 4 guys onboard....We did a road trip to Fernie BC, for some back country Moto riding, and mtn biking up at the ski hill (mtn bike park in the summer). I was a bit crammed for space, but power wise, the little car did great. I guess'tamate a mere 3000lbs were added there...I would do it all again...possibly this summer....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Anyone who thinks the Cruze is low on power should try that in various competitors' cars and report back with their experience.


I drove a 2007 Corolla with 4 pretty small girls in it. Man, that thing was a SLUG up in the mountains - I lost speed on hills even dropping down a gear. Even worse was the 2010 Corolla with 5 bigger people in it, in the summer, in stop-and-go traffic with the AC on. Had similar experiences in a Mazda3 (2.0) and Civic (1.7 LX w/ 115 HP - of course it was slow) we've taken on road trips. I always get stuck being the designated driver if someone gets tired of driving...

But when it comes to power delivery, the non-Eco Cruze is a lot like like a 2.4L+ 4-cylinder in a mid-size car and a lot less like the typical "econobox" - almost no need to downshift or rev for power to get up big hills even with a loaded-down car. It's perfectly in its powerband at most speeds, and I have no doubt that the 6-speed transmission has as much to do with that as the little turbo. 4 speeds in most cars before this just aren't enough for a small engine. 

I would gladly give up a couple inches of trunk space for a back seat that is comfortable for more than just small girls.


----------



## WildCatWmn (Oct 2, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> You haven't tried to fit people over 5'5" in the back then


Actually, we fit me (5'3.5", Hubby, 6'6", his buddy - 6'3" and his wife - 5'5" in mine. We just ahd to do the long/short front and back. When hubby sits in the Cruze (really ANY vehicle including his F150) the front seat is almost against the back. So, we did short/tall, tall/short.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I drove a 2007 Corolla with 4 pretty small girls in it. Man, that thing was a SLUG up in the mountains - I lost speed on hills even dropping down a gear.


And you're complaining? The car was trying to tell you to savor the ride!

I'd trade my plywood for that load, assuming we're talking girls/women and not kids.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> I would gladly give up a couple inches of trunk space for a back seat that is comfortable for more than just small girls.


Agree, If I wanted a trunk this big I would have bought a larger car. I can barely reach the front of trunk without almost climbing in. Rear seat definitely needs more foot/leg room.


I love the shape of the cruze, but rear door is a bit small & tall people hit there heads. Here is an experiment, I'm 5'10'' so to show how bad the rear door is fold the rear seat down & sit on the folded seat with your head & shoulders outside the car & feet still on the ground. Now try to put your head in the car, it will hit no matter what you do, you need to duck. That's a 3-4in difference in the seat, imagine how anyone over 6ft or with a long torso have to get into this cars back seat.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Agree, If I wanted a trunk this big I would have bought a larger car. I can barely reach the front of trunk without almost climbing in. Rear seat definitely needs more foot/leg room.
> 
> 
> I love the shape of the cruze, but rear door is a bit small & tall people hit there heads. Here is an experiment, I'm 5'10'' so to show how bad the rear door is fold the rear seat down & sit on the folded seat with your head & shoulders outside the car & feet still on the ground. Now try to put your head in the car, it will hit no matter what you do, you need to duck. That's a 3-4in difference in the seat, imagine how anyone over 6ft or with a long torso have to get into this cars back seat.


Yeah, I'm 5'7" and my 6'+ dad and brother and a few of my guy friends have a hard time getting in the back of my car without ducking their heads or touching the roof. And they have no legroom. 

Possibly one of the only things right about the Corollas interior. Three people fit pretty decently in the back. 

Sunline, you can have all but one of em. She's mine 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

3 4x8 sheets of 3/4" MDF (cut into 36"x48" sections)
1 4x8 sheet of 3/4" Birch Ply (cut into 36"x48" sections)
2 2x4x10 boards (cut in half)

Could have put another sheet of MDF easily, but I didn't feel like spending that much on materials in one run.


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

I am a mobile DJ and can fit my whole DJ setup in the trunk, minus the speaker stands and lights which i put in the back seat. I was very impressed the first time i loaded it up, because i was nervous it would all fit. I actually think it fits better than it did in my chevy blazer, but i had 2 12's in the back of that too


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mattress = +20mpg 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

So far, a 123 pound wife, 40 pound granddaughter, and about a 15 pound grandson. Trunk was darn near loaded full with all the stuff babies and young kids need, but I didn't weigh that. For a 15 pound kid, need a folding play pen, crib, highchair, but said the heck with a folding stroller. Still still carry a 15 pound kid, then a huge box of diapers and other stuff.

Can only fit two baby seats in the Cruze, if I get another grandkid, would have to use my motorhome instead. With a constantly moving daughter, already know I can pack at least three rooms of furniture in that. Should have room for a couple of more grandkids if I get those, with that.

Two of my other kids have four kids each, they have to drive school buses to haul those around, Cruze would never make it.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I may have the record...

1 queen bed
2 two drawer night tables
1 three drawer chest
1 four drawer chest
3 glass covers for night tables and chest
Me

All inside the car with the trunk closed.

Do I win?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> i can barely get myself down the road without a problem, to scared to hual anything


 Tools? :grin:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> I think I may have the record...
> 
> 1 queen bed
> 2 two drawer night tables
> ...


Queen sized bed in a Cruze? Head board on my stepdaughter's book case style is 65" wide, 49" tall, and a foot thick. Mattress about 54" wide, 80" long, and with that bottom thingy about 22" thick. Maybe the foot board, also 65" wide, 6" thick, but on 36" high.

Would love to see a photo of how you packed that in your Cruze. She just had to buy a 54" diameter glass topped kitchen table. No way to get that in a Cruze. Motorhome worked, carrying that table top up three stories up a narrow stairway was a back breaker.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

me my girl and between my kids and her kids that five in the back seat. And another time I also fit 2 twin size mattresses in the trunk with the seats down.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Just amazed myself today. Moved out my girls closet of clothes (she had enough clothes for a large village of over 9000) yes all those boxes is clothing and we still hsd some left for honeymoon and 2 days of work. 

First pic was before. 6 total boxes..all the ones from the right, bottom one from left and a piece of luggage. They all fit no problem. I wouldve fit the rest but in law decided to take em.

Kudos GM!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Just amazed myself today. Moved out my girls closet of clothes (she had enough clothes for a large village of over 9000) yes all those boxes is clothing and we still hsd some left for honeymoon and 2 days of work.
> 
> First pic was before. 6 total boxes..all the ones from the right, bottom one from left and a piece of luggage. They all fit no problem. I wouldve fit the rest but in law decided to take em.
> 
> Kudos GM!


NICE, Kermit. 

I'm moving later this month. I know I'm renting a U-haul truck for the big stuff (bed, kitchen table, dresser, etc), but I'm debating borrowing my friends minivan or station wagon to haul some of the other things over before that, or just using the Cruze. Hmmmm...


----------



## jbelf23 (Jan 17, 2013)

trip from long island to dallas with me and my girlfriend. trunk packed out and back seat had stuff piled to the roof. made a 26 hr trip about 1600 miles and only spent 200 bucks in gas


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> NICE, Kermit.
> 
> I'm moving later this month. I know I'm renting a U-haul truck for the big stuff (bed, kitchen table, dresser, etc), but I'm debating borrowing my friends minivan or station wagon to haul some of the other things over before that, or just using the Cruze. Hmmmm...


Just going to be honest with you, use the Cruze. Like i said i fit those boxes, and i know in the backseat i would have been able to fit maybe 3 more ontop of the other ones. It has actually been pretty fun to move the stuff around in the car, even my girl drove it to the apartment, and she was suprised how it still felt like the car was empty how it would accl. 

bed, kitchen table and dress is pushing it though lol. U-Haul that stuff.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't give weight totals... But I frequently deliver product to customers (I'm a Foodservice salesman) where the trunk is full, the back seat is full as well as the passenger seat.. That's 50 pound boxes of potatoes, 45 pound boxes of chicken, etc...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes thats a hand truck. Yes a random luggage.

My cruze saved me a few favors from friends. The trunk was so full I couldnt take a pic or everything would fall. Thanks GM for thinking of people with over 900000 crap to move and making it spacious. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I would gladly give up a couple inches of trunk space for a back seat that is comfortable for more than just small girls.


I have been on a couple of trips with four full size adults in the Holden Cruze and we had no space problem in either front or back seats. I am 6'2" and my wife is 5'11" and my rear seat passengers were only a couple of inches shorter and I didn't even have to move my seat forward from my normal driving position. Surely there is no difference between the Aus. built Cruze and the NA built one? By the way if I move my drivers seat all the way back I have to stretch to reach the pedals. The diesel engine doesn't even notice the extra weight in normal driving.


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Haven't done it yet, but this weekend I'm hauling 2 friends an I. Along with 4 large luggage cases and a full set of golf clubs to King's Bay, GA and will be down there for a week. After that I have to haul it all back here to VA lol. Should be an experience. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Just going to be honest with you, use the Cruze. Like i said i fit those boxes, and i know in the backseat i would have been able to fit maybe 3 more ontop of the other ones. It has actually been pretty fun to move the stuff around in the car, even my girl drove it to the apartment, and she was suprised how it still felt like the car was empty how it would accl.
> 
> bed, kitchen table and dress is pushing it though lol. U-Haul that stuff.


Operation: move ALL the things in effect.

I'm amazed at how much I fit in this little thing.




























Trip 2 tomorrow with a Highlander & the Cruze; hopefully we can get the rest of this stuff in there. Then the U-haul for all the big furniture. The more I can fit between the two cars tomorrow keeps me from going up and down crap tons of stairs on Saturday too.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If one removes the rear seat bottom the fold down seats actually sit level and about 6-8inches lower. This little change really increases back seat storage room. 

Just hauled 5 2.2 cubic foot(42lb) bags of peat moss in my back seat with room for at least 1 more.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

How do you do that?! I just went and looked for a loop thingy. In other cars I've had, the bottom flips up into the footwell and the seat backs lay flat.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> How do you do that?! I just went and looked for a loop thingy. In other cars I've had, the bottom flips up into the footwell and the seat backs lay flat.


I was actually thinking that Chevy should make that exact change with the next cruze. The foot well is useless when the seat is down anyway. 

I actually removed the rear seat bottom all the way. There are two clips in the front middle(about 1ft from edge of seat), one just needs to apply force up to loosen. once those are loose one needs to angle the seat bottom front up and unhook both sides on the rear corners.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is an image of how flat the rear seat is folded down when you remove the lower rear seat. 









http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/members/219-spacedout-album415-misc-picture13220-rear-seat.JPG


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

About 600lbs in patio stones, that was a very slow 20km home lol


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> I think I may have the record...
> 
> 1 queen bed
> 2 two drawer night tables
> ...





NickD said:


> Would love to see a photo of how you packed that in your Cruze.


I'm surprised more people didn't call me out on this! It was pretty simple, really, with a little help from IKEA 

One MALM queen bed:
MALM Bed frame - black-brown, Full - IKEA

Two MALM two-drawer night stands:
MALM Chest with 2 drawers - black-brown - IKEA

One MALM three drawer chest:
MALM 3 drawer chest - black-brown - IKEA

One MALM four drawer chest:
MALM 4-drawer chest - black-brown - IKEA

...three glass covers and me, a driver.

Here's the before shot:


And here it is loaded up:


A whole bedroom in a car (minus the matress, of course!):

Second night table is not visible, and we returned the three drawer chest (bought both knowing only one was staying).

And there you have it. Add a trailer hitch and who needs a truck?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> I'm surprised more people didn't call me out on this! It was pretty simple, really, with a little help from IKEA
> 
> One MALM queen bed:
> MALM Bed frame - black-brown, Full - IKEA
> ...


IKEA is awesome. We have the same bed. That freaking thing barely fit in our LARGER car because of the trunk pass-through. I wasn't sure the Cruze was long enough for it.

Man...yours is really sitting down over those rear wheels


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> I wasn't sure the Cruze was long enough for it.
> 
> Man...yours is really sitting down over those rear wheels


I had the passenger seat all the way forward and I had to move my seat up a couple notches and tilted forward a bit too. I brought rope and tie downs with me because I wasn't sure if it would fit either, but in the end it all squeezed in. IKEA gives package dimensions on their site, so I knew ahead of time the pass through was wide enough.

According to the weights on IKEA's website, all this stuff weighed over 400 lbs... the car is already lowered with Eibachs, so that extra weight definitely added some "squat" to the stance!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Here is an image of how flat the rear seat is folded down when you remove the lower rear seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you take the smelliest load award thus far.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> I think you take the smelliest load award thus far.


LOL, in a sealed bag? even if open peat only smells like dirt(no smell). Now the real problem if a bag got open? the amount of dust that would fill my car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

spacedout said:


> LOL, in a sealed bag? even if open peat only smells like dirt(no smell). Now the real problem if a bag got open? the amount of dust that would fill my car.


Well, I think it has the most potential of smelling, unless JB is packing his car with a bunch of dirty underwear amongst all of his stuff.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Well, I think it has the most potential of smelling, unless JB is packing his car with a bunch of dirty underwear amongst all of his stuff.


Hey, it was the quickest way to get rid of it. Smelled piney fresh for weeks. Yes I put blankets down...

I really need to buy a roof rack. 











Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Hey, it was the quickest way to get rid of it. Smelled piney fresh for weeks. Yes I put blankets down...
> 
> I really need to buy a roof rack.
> 
> ...


Ellie seems skeptical of penetration.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Hey, it was the quickest way to get rid of it. Smelled piney fresh for weeks. Yes I put blankets down...
> 
> I really need to buy a roof rack.
> 
> ...


Oh **** no!!!! lol


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

A lot of haulin' pix. But who has a receiver on their car and what do you pull? Do you keep it out of six with the auto or just let the car choose when it shifts?

I have a roof rack that I use for the 'yaks but the wife wants to use my car for long distance camping trips instead of the truck?

Sorry if there is another topic about pullin' stuff, I haven't found it yet.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread is very entertaining. I thought I was on the wildside with 4 tanks of Argon/CO2 and a welder but now I feel like loser.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Farmboy said:


> A lot of haulin' pix. But who has a receiver on their car and what do you pull? Do you keep it out of six with the auto or just let the car choose when it shifts?
> 
> I have a roof rack that I use for the 'yaks but the wife wants to use my car for long distance camping trips instead of the truck?
> 
> Sorry if there is another topic about pullin' stuff, I haven't found it yet.


No specific thread about what you've pulled, but here's some lengthy discussions on the subject:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/7574-towing-1300lbs-jet-boat-cruze.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/6412-towing-eco.html


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would never tow with my Cruze. It's bad enough it has to drive around with my in laws sometimes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I would never tow with my Cruze. It's bad enough it has to drive around with my in laws sometimes.


Haha yeah, mine struggles with a full load of people in the car.

Mine felt so slow loaded down with all that stuff and running the AC. I could tell as soon as I set off how heavy it was. It wasn't sagging down too much in the rear, but it was probably a good 2 inches down in the back compared to normal. I had to shift at 3500 RPM in 2nd-3rd gears just to keep up with traffic from stop lights and couldn't pull small hills at 2000 RPM like I normally can. Poor baby


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

and the cop wouldn't believe me when I told him it was for my own personal use.........


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> and the cop wouldn't believe me when I told him it was for my own personal use.........


Personal use would account for why you weren't a billionaire after selling all this dope. Would also account for why you drive a Cruze and not a Lamborghini haha.


----------

